# Hatches: Who has the best?



## JR828 (May 4, 2008)

HI everybody. I have a Bristol 41 that came with the original Bomar hatches. I would like to replace these as they have outlived their prime. I have been looking at both Bomar and Lewmar and am wanting to know who makes the best quality hatch? This does no have to apply to just Bomar and Lewmar. I have a quality boat and want blue water hatches that I can rely on. Any feedack would be appreciated. Thank You. JR


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

JR828 said:


> HI everybody. I have a Bristol 41 that came with the original Bomar hatches. I would like to replace these as they have outlived their prime. I have been looking at both Bomar and Lewmar and am wanting to know who makes the best quality hatch? This does no have to apply to just Bomar and Lewmar. I have a quality boat and want blue water hatches that I can rely on. Any feedack would be appreciated. Thank You. JR


Bowmar Ocean hatches are among the best made. They were common on boats in the early 80's, and probably on your Bristol 41. My boat has four of them...two large ones and two smaller ones. These are made of a special high-magnesium aluminum and have bars under them for extra strength and support.

Several years ago mine were "looking poorly." I bought two new small ones, but the larger ones are no longer made. So I had them refurbished in Annapolis. They looked like new. Refurbishing, if done right, isn't cheap...almost as much as a new hatch....and needs to be done by someone who knows his/her stuff.

I'm sure there are other good hatches out there, but these older ones are incredibly strong and are "voyage proven".

Bill


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

We have the same Bomar hatches on our Pearson. We were going to have them refurbished, but after seeing the costs decided to go with new. Yes, the Bomars are very good quality, but since ours needed not only new seals and lenses, but also to be sandblasted and refinished, it didn't make much sense. Plus, we didn't want to deal with gaping holes on the deck for however long it took to have the hatches rebuilt. Our replacements are Lemar Ocean Series, which are CE rated. After we get around to the install, we plan to try and sell the used Bomars on ebay.


----------



## JR828 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I have looked into refurbishing the old hatches and am finding the same problem. I like to added support that the existing hatches have but like the "fresh look" that the new ones will give. I guess my primary concern is having a sturdy hatch that I can rely on in bad swells since the aft hatch is especially large. My fear is "cheapening" the boat with inferior hatches. -Rob


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

The Lewmar Ocean series are also Lloyds approved, so I don't think you need to worry too much about relying on them in bad weather or "cheapening" the boat. That said, I would certainly stay away from the low profile models (non-Ocean series). Ours have the full flanges that extend down the deck cut out to the headliner. If you want better, I know there are a few companies that build stainless hatches for very big money, although I can't recall the names. Maybe take a look at what some of the new bluewater companies are installing. I think Swan comes with Lewmar Ocean hatches.


----------



## JR828 (May 4, 2008)

I like the Lewmar hatches. What finish and glass type did you choose?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

It was about the easiest thing i have rebuilt on the boat clean up the frame and hand it to powder coat guy and DOW 795 in a new lens about 225 dollars for a like new hatch

You will find a LOT of hidden cost in going new as they have changed all the sizes and the Corner Radius enough to be a PITA


----------



## snb25 (May 24, 2010)

*snb25*

is this chicken breed question????


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

JR828 said:


> I like the Lewmar hatches. What finish and glass type did you choose?


This is what we purchased, size 40 with the flange base:

Lewmar

As for the fit, the Lewmars are 1/16 in. wider than the original Bomar hatches on our boat, and are essentially direct drop-ins for us (the original cut-out is approx. 1/8 in. oversize). As noted, you will want to double check the radius, which was not a problem for us. We strongly considered rebuilding, but at the end of the day we just didn't have the time to invest, and having everything done for us put the rebuild price very close to the replacement cost - a difference I think we will recover when we sell our old hatches.


----------



## Capttman (Mar 4, 2010)

both are good easier to replace with what you have..


----------



## SanDiegoChip (Jun 12, 2007)

*re-build*

We also re-built ours. We have done three 20x20 hatches similar to Tommays. Cost about the same as his. We have one to go. 
I think it was $140.00 for the two part epoxy paint job.
We also had the hardware done.
Say $50.00 for the plastic glass. Can not remember what the name of the stuff we used.
We also bought new fasteners and new pins for the hinges.
Replaced using 3M 101 and the seal was put in with a Bowmar product as was the glass.
I would suggest putting in the glass before installing the hatch or putting the two prices together.
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## JR828 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the feedback. I will let you know which way I decide to go. Have a good one!..-JR


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Also look into Adkins & Hoyle (very high quality) and Manship there is also Goiot too. The Bomar's with the cross bars only have them because the lens is polycarbonate not acrylic. They need the cross bars with polycarbonate because it flexes and foreshortens much easier than cast acrylic....


----------



## JR828 (May 4, 2008)

I will look into those sources. I did not know that about the cross bars. Thank you for that information. I originally assumed that the new hatch would have to have cross bars as well.


----------



## mrybas (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the same Bomar hatches and am in a similar situation. To send them away to get rebuilt is about $600. A new Lewmar Ocean hatch is around $800 (Atkins Hoyle is $1350). I was told that my refurbished Bomar hatch would be superior to the Lewmar because it is cast aluminum frame vs extruded. After seeing Sandiegochip and Tommays photos, I may DIY refurbish my hatches and save some $$$$. Where did you guys buy the acrylic lenses? Would powder coating or painting provide a more durable finish?


----------



## mrybas (Jun 23, 2008)

I just dropped off my Bomar frames to the powder coater (similar model to SanDiego Chip and Tommays). $300 to have 3 bases/lids powder coated with zinc primer and white powder...not too bad. Does anyone have suggestions for a replacement lens? I believe the original lens was polycarbonate (Lexan). For this application, is polycarbonate or acrylic preferable? Anyone know a good source for buying it?

Tommays- I noticed that you did not apply adhesive on the cross bars...is there a reason?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

There did not seem to be anything on the bars on my boat OR on a 35' i sail on with 4 of them

I spoke to Bomar and due to the casting quality the said powder-coat










I bought lexan and had a water-jet place cut the lens


----------

